# Clenbuterol pre-workout - bad idea?



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Currently upping Clen and for the first time got to 80mcg D-Hacks this morning. Only thing is I just had the worst workout I can remember. Pretty much everything I've been doing for weeks was just too bloody heavy! Connected?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Clen does increase your heart rate vastly no matter when you take it, just one of the side effects

I tried HIIT while on Clen, and thought I was going to have a heart attack


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate clen at the best of times and wouldn't fancy it pre-workout anyway.

Too many jitters when I'd want maximum concentration


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I just learned a hard lesson the hard way!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I hate clen at the best of times and wouldn't fancy it pre-workout anyway.
> 
> Too many jitters when I'd want maximum concentration


Call me weird, but I love the shakes


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Echo said:


> Call me weird, but I love the shakes


Same atleast then you know you got the real stuff


----------



## infraredline (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't use clen, just not a fun drug and quite frankly the sides aren't worth it when you have Albuterol or Ephedrine that will work almost as well.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Echo said:


> Clen does increase your heart rate vastly no matter when you take it, just one of the side effects
> 
> I tried HIIT while on Clen, and thought I was going to have a heart attack


ive done the same in the past HIIT and clen do not go well, thought my heart was gona pop out my fvcking chest


----------

